# Best Wax for Bright Red Car



## fireblade (Jul 4, 2012)

Hello after some help. Have a new Mercedes Eclass 350 in Fire Opal Red (non -Mettalic red) i have some limited experience of polishes and carried out the following when picked it up.

Polished with AG Silicon Resin, AG lifeshine applied and the following day applied Meguiars NXT Wax.

Am happy with the outcome as i have used this on my motorbike in the past and other cars.

Always use foam applicators MF Coths and wash with NXT Wash.

Can any body recomend a better regime that will really show off the Bright red paint to best effect.

And also what best to use to remove the polishes etc i have put on have used Meguiars stage 1 cleaner in the past seems ok.

Any help and advice appreciated


----------



## zedcor (Jan 9, 2011)

* best wax for new red car*

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=227197&page=2

Victoria Contours Wax is always a big favourite with red cars.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Victoria Concours 
Werkstat Carnuba Jett

Corvette 2001 + Carnuba Jett http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=216424


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Have you been using the Meguiars cleaner to remove the Autoglym SRP


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Dodo juice Orange Crush would look the nuts on that.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry folks, I looked at the heading, and saw what's the best lsp for red, automatically my mind thought of Vics red, even I don't own one; just wanted to find out what makes this lsp so popular.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Dodo Orange Crush or Victoria Concours look great on red. Also consider Dodo Supernatural.


----------



## B.Prug87 (Dec 2, 2010)

what about RG55?


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

I've got three Alfa Red cars & always stick to AG products. The only exceptions are various red impregnated Turtle Wax / T Cut polishes for occasional use, some PB Black Hole & Megs new hydrophobic trigger speed wax for a quick blow over at shows (along with AG's rapid detailer).

Did our 2005 GT today - 87k miles & still looking great. Needs a proper clay & polish again though.....














































I plan on using the same mix of product on our brand new 500 Twinair Plus bought yesterday:-










Cheers,

Simon


----------



## PEXX (Sep 23, 2009)

I really like Zymöl Glasur or Concours on my flashred Lupo GTI

Glasur










Concours


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Your lupo looks stunning mate.

(off topic what wheels are they  )


----------



## PEXX (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank you... it's my car for good wheater und weekends  I also have a Audi TT Roadster for daily driving.

The wheels are BBS RS 814. They are very rare today were only available in Germany and Japan for the Lupo GTI.

Some more pictures (I've tried nearly everything):

Collinite 476s and Chemical Guys Pro Detailer:









Raceglaze 55 and Porsche Teledails 

















Migliore Primo:









7 layers of Zaino Z2 









Dodo Juice Orange Crush









Zymöl Glasur (I will try Destiny and Atlantique soon -> Zymöl Holiday Kit 2)


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> Sorry folks, I looked at the heading, and saw what's the best lsp for red, automatically my mind thought of Vics red, even I don't own one; just wanted to find out what makes this lsp so popular.


It's a very pure wax Roy, very soft and very natural. Once layered the finish is incredible mate. It sits perfectly on a good glaze so results are better again


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Here's my T6 with Pinnacle Souveran applied over Prima Amigo:


----------

